# Breeders in PA



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with Jordan's K-9 Academy in Middleburg PA? I knew they did training but I didn't know about breeding. 
We are also seriously considering Lindel in SE PA and we are deciding if we should meet with EZ Brook as well. Any information would be helpful. I already have heard a bunch of positive things about Lindel.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hollow hills 
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth at Hollow Hills has great dogs. She's very knowledgeable and open. Not sure if she has any puppies available right now, I was there about a month ago to train but can remember! But talk to her.

Are you looking for show lines? Working lines? Or just a good breeder for a stable pet?


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

Just a good breeder for a pet. We won't be showing. We just love the intelligence and loyalty of a German Shepherd. We have had two GSD's but both were rescues. We are still trying to figure out working lines verse show lines as far as temperament, drive, size. I appreciate all the help!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you go visit some trials? Not sure where you are but the Northeast IPO Regionals is in Harrisburg this year. Our New England regional conformation show will be in Albany NY in Sept. 

Drives will vary per breeding. I've seen show lines that have lower drives but are more hectic in energy. I think size is really not all that different. Temperament? Again per breeding. My WL is out cold on the kitchen floor while I work. He's laid at my feet during physical therapy while a stranger massaged my neck. 

Your best bet is really to go meet some dogs, don't get focused on one breeder. You'll find the dogs you like!


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi,
I spent a lot of time talking to Kathy of Pine Hill in PA and really liked her dogs and her program. 

Pine Hill German Shepherd Dogs

Also, talked a little with Capriole Farm and considered them as well. They happen to have puppies now, not sure about availability, but, have other litters coming up. 

Capriole Farm German Shepherds

Only reason we didn't go with either of these breeders was availability of puppies when our daughter would be home from college. Both looked really good to us and it sounds as though we like similar attributes in a German Shepherd.

Lorraine


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe that Lindel used to be Jo-Lin which used to be Jolindy who Joe Biden bought his pup from. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?

But if this is the case, wouldn't touch this breeder.


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

I think they are different. Lindel is Linda DeLarso and JoLindy is Linda Brown.


----------



## ExtraCelestial (Aug 16, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> I believe that Lindel used to be Jo-Lin which used to be Jolindy who Joe Biden bought his pup from. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> But if this is the case, wouldn't touch this breeder.


You wouldn't touch Jolindy? Curious as I've only heard good things about Champ


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lindel and Jolindy are differeng lindas


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a puppy from Lindel Shepherds. Lindel Shepherds is not where Biden's dog is from that is Jo Lindy (personally I would stay away from her dogs). MY GSD from Lindel is from the Riker/ Stella litter born March 3, 2015. Victor is his name I would recomend Lindel to everyone her dogs are great and she is a great person. Victor has a great temperment. He can hang out all day or work all day. He has his CGC and Therapy Dog Cert and we are training in SAR. Lindel Shepherd's are a mix of working/ show lines. Also German and American line mix. If you have any other questions just reach out to me.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd go with a working line, I think @wolfstraum is a breeder on this forum from PA. Heard only positive things about his dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Um...except Wolfstraum is a she


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Lee Hough - aka Wolfstraum has really nice dogs. She is located in Pittsburgh, PA. I have met many pups from her breeding's over the years. Had my first female through her breeding but not her kennel name due to Kennel Club regulations in Europe. Have bred to two males from her breeding's so far, and another planned next year. She knows her dogs, the bloodlines and what they bring, the health throughout the pedigree, and over all, gives sound advice. She knows her stuff, and you can't go wrong. She has helped me immensely with choosing stud dogs for my females. The results have be fantastic. She doesn't have anything ready at the moment, but has a couple planned within the next several months to a year, and I wouldn't hesitate on either one.


----------

